# Question About Letting Battery Die (CM7)



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok so i have been caught twice now with accidentally letting my battery die on my X running CM7. I was able to charge it by just leaving it on the charger. It would reboot, charge a little, and then turn itself back off again, and repeat the cycle until it eventually held a charge.

My question is, will CM7 for the Droid X ever get a recharging screen? Im still scared to be caught without a charger so that it doesnt do that to me. Or do i have nothing to worry about because it will eventually hold a charge even if it reboots a whole bunch?

P.S. - Yes, i know its unhealthy to let you battery die. I keep getting caught w/o a charger because CM7 battery life sucks.. at least mine does.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Flipfreak said:


> Ok so i have been caught twice now with accidentally letting my battery die on my X running CM7. I was able to charge it by just leaving it on the charger. It would reboot, charge a little, and then turn itself back off again, and repeat the cycle until it eventually held a charge.
> 
> My question is, will CM7 for the Droid X ever get a recharging screen? Im still scared to be caught without a charger so that it doesnt do that to me. Or do i have nothing to worry about because it will eventually hold a charge even if it reboots a whole bunch?
> 
> P.S. - Yes, i know its unhealthy to let you battery die. I keep getting caught w/o a charger because CM7 battery life sucks.. at least mine does.


You don't have anything to worry about.  It's just the nature of CM7 being completely AOSP, and the reboots won't cause any harm. As far as a recharging screen, I'd love to see that as well! I'm not sure if it's possible or not, but it would be a great addition.

It's really not that "unhealthy" to let your battery die. You just get more charge cycles if you charge with more battery life left, but you'll also be charging it more often that way as well. I'm not sure how unhealthy it is (I'm not a battery expert), but I've never had poor luck with batteries and have had them die countless times.

In regards to the battery life, there are a few ways to help get the most out of your battery. One, undervolting will help reduce the load on your battery. Two, I run Imoseyon's tweaks and feel they make a difference. Turning down screen brightness or tweaking the auto brightness settings to be more efficient will cut down on your display battery usage considerably. With all of the above, I'm averaging anywhere between 17-20 hours of battery life. My longest time between charges was a little over 24 hours with minimal usage. Of course, everyone's experience is different regarding battery life.


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> You don't have anything to worry about.  It's just the nature of CM7 being completely AOSP, and the reboots won't cause any harm. As far as a recharging screen, I'd love to see that as well! I'm not sure if it's possible or not, but it would be a great addition.
> 
> It's really not that "unhealthy" to let your battery die. You just get more charge cycles if you charge with more battery life left, but you'll also be charging it more often that way as well. I'm not sure how unhealthy it is (I'm not a battery expert), but I've never had poor luck with batteries and have had them die countless times.
> 
> In regards to the battery life, there are a few ways to help get the most out of your battery. One, undervolting will help reduce the load on your battery. Two, I run Imoseyon's tweaks and feel they make a difference. Turning down screen brightness or tweaking the auto brightness settings to be more efficient will cut down on your display battery usage considerably. With all of the above, I'm averaging anywhere between 17-20 hours of battery life. My longest time between charges was a little over 24 hours with minimal usage. Of course, everyone's experience is different regarding battery life.


In addition to the things you've done. I also enabled Sysctl Config settings with JRummy's root tool, used Autokiller memory app and experienced great battery life. On stock GB .596 battery life was incredible but I'm sure with each nightly, the CM7 battery will improve.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

what they said is correct. i do all these things and i get about 15-20 hours...but i use my phone ALOT between rootzwiki stuff and talking to ppl. and Now google+ lol


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Flipfreak said:


> Ok so i have been caught twice now with accidentally letting my battery die on my X running CM7. I was able to charge it by just leaving it on the charger. It would reboot, charge a little, and then turn itself back off again, and repeat the cycle until it eventually held a charge.
> 
> My question is, will CM7 for the Droid X ever get a recharging screen? Im still scared to be caught without a charger so that it doesnt do that to me. Or do i have nothing to worry about because it will eventually hold a charge even if it reboots a whole bunch?
> 
> P.S. - Yes, i know its unhealthy to let you battery die. I keep getting caught w/o a charger because CM7 battery life sucks.. at least mine does.


One thing I have noticed is that if you take out the battery and plug the phone in, it will boot completely and operate with no battery. Not sure if that is bad for the phone, but just wanted to throw it out there that the battery seems optional. This may help those who find themselves in the dead battery situation.

And the usual applies: I am not responsible for you breaking anything by trying this.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

abqnm said:


> One thing I have noticed is that if you take out the battery and plug the phone in, it will boot completely and operate with no battery. Not sure if that is bad for the phone, but just wanted to throw it out there that the battery seems optional. This may help those who find themselves in the dead battery situation.
> 
> And the usual applies: I am not responsible for you breaking anything by trying this.


ya thats true...but i think at that point the power from the charger is sent directly to the phone itself. And because that happens the battery isnt used....so usually when i had that problem...mainly when i had my d1 and ran cyan...i would just make sure that, i didnt have it overclocked when i booted it back up...and actually iv gotten better results by just turning the screen WAY down...and flipping from screen to screen to screen...until i get some charge...because for whatever reason. what the phone does when its idle sometimes can drain the battery faster(im guessing) cus thats what worked for me.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

I understand putting the battery back in will likely not charge the battery, but allow you to use the phone if needed when the battery is totally dead. Since it takes a few minutes before it will actually boot from a dead battery I wanted to throw it out there because I know I have run into a situation where the battery is flat and I have the charger, but have to wait to use it until it has some charge.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

abqnm said:


> I understand putting the battery back in will likely not charge the battery, but allow you to use the phone if needed when the battery is totally dead. Since it takes a few minutes before it will actually boot from a dead battery I wanted to throw it out there because I know I have run into a situation where the battery is flat and I have the charger, but have to wait to use it until it has some charge.


ya i hear u on that one...


----------

